# shipping a motorcycle from Canada to the UAE



## Timn330 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi, 

Has anyone shipped a motorbike from Canada to the UAE? If so what company did you use for shipping? And approx how much was it? 

Thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Someone's experience about shipping a car from the Dubai section of the forum
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...rience-about-importing-my-car-canada-uae.html


----------



## Timn330 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi, that's the post my google search found and sent me to this forum. But I was hoping for something more current and maybe a shippers name too.


----------



## dhirenbh (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey Tim,

I just came across your post as I was searching for the same information. Did you get your bike shipped and would you mind sharing some info/names ?

Thank you


----------

